# The where are they now thread??? Wtf



## j2048b (Nov 17, 2018)

Just saw an older thread and made me wonder whre all the SI peeps have gone or havent posted in ages?

So where are these guys?

Infantry?
Coltmc?
Vette?

Always wonder if anyone hears from anyone we have either forgotten about or use to post a shit ton back in the day?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2018)

I miss docd


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Just saw an older thread and made me wonder whre all the SI peeps have gone or havent posted in ages?
> 
> So where are these guys?
> 
> ...


I often look at older posts and wonder where those guys have gone to. 

I also wonder...What is SI?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I often look at older posts and wonder where those guys have gone to.
> 
> I also wonder...What is SI?



This site started at steroid insight dot com. We ran into some issues with Google being douchebags and classifying us as an adult site. So Google traffic was gonna die down. 

The owner had also purchased this url at some point. If I recall it was supposed to be a board for guys with 10 plus years on the boards or something but we wound up able to merge here.

Si was easily the most tight knit community to ever exist on the boards. A lot of us used to compete out east here in powerlifting. We have pics with like 15 SI members who would show up just to support. It was and still is incredible. It's why we want to make UG great again. 

A lot of the guys who are founding members here were completely new to the boards when they came here. But we had some older guys who knew the ways like me, Jenner, sfgiants, Vette, ironcore, HDH, pfm who used to be cfm. Now they are able to pass that on to our new guys.

Oh and if you weren't on si and call this place si that's like saying the n word to us. only we get to say that word.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 17, 2018)

That’s awesome man. I like that tight knit group feel. 

Im more interested in powerlifting than I am bodybuilding (I appreciate it all) and always learning more about aas. I’m certainly happy to be here and everyone’s been cool to me. Except Jin. But then, if I was still considered small in Japan I’d be an asshole too. 

Ive seen SI mentioned several times, just never knew what it was. Thanks for the intro.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 17, 2018)

Welcome to SI

wheres kitstreasure and redlang?

But really....where’s Jol?


----------



## j2048b (Nov 17, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> That’s awesome man. I like that tight knit group feel.
> 
> Im more interested in powerlifting than I am bodybuilding (I appreciate it all) and always learning more about aas. I’m certainly happy to be here and everyone’s been cool to me. Except Jin. But then, if I was still considered small in Japan I’d be an asshole too.
> 
> Ive seen SI mentioned several times, just never knew what it was. Thanks for the intro.


Yeah ma!aaan it was the dope est, still is,  awesome over here but man SI and their alumni will never be forgotten 

That's why every once in a while we gots to ask where all the peeps have gone


----------



## Seeker (Nov 17, 2018)

I miss Bigworm. Red lang actually popped in a while back.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 17, 2018)

I had a conversation with Vette last year. Smart guy. High on my "listen to what he says" list.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 17, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Welcome to SI
> 
> wheres kitstreasure and redlang?
> 
> But really....where’s Jol?



I talked to Jol a few weeks ago, he's alive. Definitely miss him on the board tho...


----------



## Spongy (Nov 17, 2018)

Time to [#]mUGga[/#]


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 17, 2018)

Wheres Muffy. Calcul8

AlphaD, regular. Loosie. Hulk.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 17, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> Wheres Muffy. Calcul8
> 
> AlphaD, regular. Loosie. Hulk.



the top 2 aren't SI. Calcul8.has been banned for life. Loosie still pops in on occasions


----------



## PFM (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello SI (Bundy voice)


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 17, 2018)

Seeker said:


> the top 2 aren't SI. Calcul8.has been banned for life. Loosie still pops in on occasions



Thanks seek. I read to fast and missed the SI part.

Calcul8 joined pikiki and seek....is tiller still trying to get in?
I've seen Georgia log in once in a while. Before it was alphas. It was Georgia's district.

Regs still keeping things safe?.

#teamLoosie.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2018)

SI was the greastest board of all time..Alot of members came and went


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I miss Bigworm. Red lang actually popped in a while back.



I actually really liked worm. He was just big, strong, and didn't give a ****.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2018)

worms one of my favorite members of alltime


----------



## Spongy (Nov 17, 2018)

Pile of burritos, prince of buttholes, preceptor of businessmen, promoter of bananas, player of bitches...

name that member...


----------



## snake (Nov 17, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> Wheres Muffy. Calcul8
> 
> AlphaD, regular. Loosie. Hulk.



I do miss AlphaD; He's a good man.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 17, 2018)

We still have Jada. OG SI future pro


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 18, 2018)

Regs is a scary sob


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 18, 2018)

Worm was great. Miss GK too.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 18, 2018)

I spoke to Doc on meso, more or less said life was hectic.
I haven’t seen GK around since dynasty turned scammer on AB


----------



## German89 (Nov 18, 2018)

SuperBane said:


> I spoke to Doc on meso, more or less said life was hectic.
> I haven’t seen GK around since dynasty turned scammer on AB



I havent seen that name, GK since 2016.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2018)

What if tiller tracked down regular and killed him for emailing his dad about his misdeeds?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 18, 2018)

Luscious Lei


----------



## automatondan (Nov 18, 2018)

snake said:


> I do miss AlphaD; He's a good man.



Whatever happened to AlphaD? 

And to second Z, I miss Lei as well.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 18, 2018)

Lei is living in my basement


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What if tiller tracked down regular and killed him for emailing his dad about his misdeeds?


Dammit I honestly thought something similar to that lol. 
I swear regs could find the last time someone took a shit based on their best friend’s Last name and zip code.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What if tiller tracked down regular and killed him for emailing his dad about his misdeeds?



Regs is too smart for that...


----------



## DF (Nov 18, 2018)

I don’t miss the Herm guy!  He always slacked on the Pickum!


----------



## Spongy (Nov 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What if tiller tracked down regular and killed him for emailing his dad about his misdeeds?



He did it for the lulz...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 19, 2018)

..........


----------



## German89 (Nov 19, 2018)

.......... ... ..


----------



## German89 (Nov 20, 2018)

....... 
...


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2018)

lol that GK. He once called my ex wife and sent her a free bottle of pre workout.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 20, 2018)

..........


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 20, 2018)

Was itismethebee banned for life?...he was entertaining at times


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Was itismethebee banned for life?...he was entertaining at times


lol banned for 365 days


----------



## Maijah (Nov 20, 2018)

I always enjoyed Jols sense of humor and I miss chatting with Lei in the catbox. Where's Rumpy? ��


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 20, 2018)

Rumpy is banned for life, but still talks to Lei all the time.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 22, 2018)

i have become a bit of a lurker... SI was great. saved me from another site that was a disaster back in the day.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2018)

mistah187 said:


> i have become a bit of a lurker... SI was great. saved me from another site that was a disaster back in the day.


holy shit mista187 hahha I always say mista187 pm and here u are! welcome back


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2018)

bring back phatbastard!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2018)

phatbastard during the 2009/10 olgy days was a funny motherfukker..Oldschool shit


----------



## Spongy (Nov 22, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> phatbastard during the 2009/10 olgy days was a funny motherfukker..Oldschool shit



Lol, then he started get burned on all those HGH kits lol!  He lost so much money.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 22, 2018)

Why does Sponger look like Halfwit?


----------



## Jin (Nov 22, 2018)

Cecelia said:


> Why does Sponger look like Halfwit?



Spongy was a sponge before Bob was one and before halfwit became a genius.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 22, 2018)

What about maintenance man?


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 22, 2018)

MM pretty much just fell off the planet.  I don't know what happened to him.

I, Cecilia, still talk to Rumpy from time to time, he says he had a few texts with CptFKNplanet about a year ago, he's doing well.
MustangDX and Frank, no one knows, if anyone even remembers them.
Andy, Red and Magical are all still on FB
Lilo hasn't talked to Rumpy for a while
FatHerm is doing well
Who am I forgetting?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 22, 2018)

Maijah said:


> What about maintenance man?



I never liked that guy...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> I never liked that guy...


and he kept getting ripped off which i found kinda funny


----------



## Jin (Nov 23, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> and he kept getting ripped off which i found kinda funny



.................


----------



## Hurt (Nov 23, 2018)

Where’s Phatbastard?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2018)

Popeye ....


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 30, 2018)

Maybe not an SI but been around since 2013 Megatron28


----------



## Jin (Nov 30, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Maybe not an SI but been around since 2013 Megatron28



He pops in every now and again.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 1, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Where’s Phatbastard?



He literally asked to be banned and wiped from the server.  He got screwed on GH for thousands a few times and just kind of went off.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2018)

Why the fuk are there so many ".................'s"?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2018)

What ever happened to killkittens


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 28, 2018)

Saltylifter BiologicalChemist


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 28, 2018)

Any body stay in contact with SAD?

Androsport? He owes me a sacrificed goat in some stew...called it birria


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> Any body stay in contact with SAD?
> 
> Androsport? He owes me a sacrificed goat in some stew...called it birria



I’ve sent multiple PMs to androsport asking him to be my AAS sponsor. No replies.


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 28, 2018)

Wondered about SI as well, never even occurred to me SI would be like N, thnx for the heads up. (so Mexicans should never answer in the affirmative?)
Knew HDH a little on another board and a little more on a nothernother board, but no activity recently. Used to see regular on AB, but not for anything near recently.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 28, 2018)

Where is Jada


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 28, 2018)

losieloos said:


> Where is Jada



#teamLucy.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> I’ve sent multiple PMs to androsport asking him to be my AAS sponsor. No replies.


Andro was a good security guy too, miss his incite along w

Regular...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 20, 2019)

gibsonator ?  ?  ?


----------



## Elivo (Jan 20, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> gibsonator ?  ?  ?



From what I’ve heard gibs is taking a break from the board for a while.


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2019)

49er
Onk
shredder


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2019)

losieloos said:


> Where is Jada


in the projects


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 20, 2019)

Elivo said:


> From what I’ve heard gibs is taking a break from the board for a while.



does that mean he can see other boards or is he still obligated ?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 20, 2019)

Popeye, OG. Just noticed Popeye already mentioned. One of SI's finest


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 20, 2019)

I know hes banned but does anyone ever wonder late at night while in bed dozing off into oblivion

where's Fruity or that other complete douche bag that claims a chandelier fell on his head


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 20, 2019)

Agreed SI was the bomb ... I miss Cashout .. he invited me here from ology .. famous Cashout quote, "I did not eat the wedding cake at my own wedding" ... now that's hard core ... so many good dudes have been here over the years ... but UG continues to be awesome ... thanks to admin, POB, mods, vets, and so many other contributors .... hard to imagine life without this place ...!


----------



## j2048b (Jan 20, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Agreed SI was the bomb ... I miss Cashout .. he invited me here from ology .. famous Cashout quote, "I did not eat the wedding cake at my own wedding" ... now that's hard core ... so many good dudes have been here over the years ... but UG continues to be awesome ... thanks to admin, POB, mods, vets, and so many other contributors .... hard to imagine life without this place ...!


Ive spoken to cash a few times over the past couple yrs thru email, last we talked he was doing well and gettin a few pl's off heavy juice and training w them to show they didnt need to be runnin a gram of stuff to get their desired results, but everyone is different


----------



## ccpro (Jan 21, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I often look at older posts and wonder where those guys have gone to.
> 
> I also wonder...What is SI?


Alot of familiar names, still missing a few?


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 21, 2019)

SAD's ventroglutes injection video (from back in the day) was life changing for me and many others who were actual trying to pin our own bits ... man that's been years now ...


----------



## j2048b (Jan 21, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> SAD's ventroglutes injection video (from back in the day) was life changing for me and many others who were actual trying to pin our own bits ... man that's been years now ...


Im retarded because im still not quite sure were the fawk the ventro glute is hell even nurses ive been to still say we dont know never pinned there


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 21, 2019)

Vette was a cool ass dude.   I remember being a noob and just being really impressed at the willingness of the OG's to help me learn what's what and how not to F myself up.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 21, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Im retarded because im still not quite sure were the fawk the ventro glute is hell even nurses ive been to still say we dont know never pinned there



Some say that you can pin where the Levi's 501 condom pocket is.  Right In front. Can you believe that?

**** that I'm not jabbing that


----------



## j2048b (Jan 21, 2019)

#TheMatrix said:


> Some say that you can pin where the Levi's 501 condom pocket is.  Right In front. Can you believe that?
> 
> **** that I'm not jabbing that


Yeah man i saw that and was like 
Whaaaaaataaaaa!

F that noise ill do sub q with everythang no prob


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2019)

phatbastard


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 21, 2019)

#TheMatrix said:


> I miss who ever the hottie in my avatar is.  I forget whose girl it is. But it's a scammer.



Yes...I miss her too.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm too lazy to read the whole thread.  Has anyone mentioned Big Worm


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 22, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Popeye, OG. Just noticed Popeye already mentioned. One of SI's finest



Popeye was/is a good dude


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 22, 2019)

Cecelia said:


> Popeye was/is a good dude



Why in the fukk are you green ?


----------

